# urgent help... gave a dog piriteze not piriton



## housesitter22 (Oct 26, 2014)

hi guys I'm dog sitting for a friend and I gave her dog piriteze instead of piriton as that's all the chemist had... I'm really worried that she will have a bad reaction. I've only have her the one tablet advice would be great


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I have heard that some human antihistamines are not suitable for dogs- piriteze amoungst them. But I don't know.

Why not phone the vet for advice? Ey all should have 24 hour contact details. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

housesitter22 said:


> hi guys I'm dog sitting for a friend and I gave her dog piriteze instead of piriton as that's all the chemist had... I'm really worried that she will have a bad reaction. I've only have her the one tablet advice would be great


It is perfectly safe to give dogs piriteze (unless of course the dog has an allergy to its ingredient) ceterizine which has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects

So I really would not worry


----------

